
The Fragile Generation - gscott
http://reason.com/archives/2017/10/26/the-fragile-generation
======
fao_
> And this, it could be argued, is why we have "safe spaces" on college
> campuses and millennials missing adult milestones today.

Yeah, no. Safe spaces are where people who are part of a demographic that face
specific struggles can go, where they are free from people who openly abuse
them and do not understand that struggle, and where they can be understood and
share such experiences.

For example, transgender people -- a demographic that suffer from ridiculously
high sexual assault rates, suicide rates, medical and societal barriers, etc.
A safe space for them is a place on campus where they don't have to cope with
weird othering looks from their classmates, where they don't have to be
worried about physical or psychological abuse from other people in that group,
and where they do not have to explain their struggles to people who are
incapable of understanding them.

I agree that we should give children more responsibility and freedom. But
aiming at safe spaces is a fatal misunderstanding of those spaces, and just
how important those spaces are for people, regardless of how "tough" or
"weathered" they are. Safe spaces have always existed in some form. People
form special interest groups, etc.

